# Pineapple Swordtail



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hello guys.my pineapple Swordtail had her babies last night.she had 25 to 30 babies.i had a partition in my tank and only had the swordtail and 12 female about 12 guppies on that side and thay was not even looking at them and the female swordtail was just laying on the bottom when I turned the light on.i got her at my local fish store about a week ago.i knew she was going to have babies but I thought she had another week or so to go.im glad I had them on on the other side if she way on the other side I might have lost some or all of them.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Very cool! I love my pineanpple swords. My male is huge. I just had my one female die but my other one we're still waiting for her to pop. What I need to do is put them in a seperate tank for a while.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thank for the reply.i agree about the tank.im thinking about buying another tank for that reason.check these out to me the tanks are a good price.all you need is a glass for the top.thay don't carry any glass lidsif i get one i wiil go to the glass store.im thinking about the 12 gallon because i like the long tank.let me know what you think and hope this help. Mr. Aqua Rectangle Frameless Glass Aquarium Tank


----------

